# lease/contract hire new car



## volvo (28 Mar 2008)

i'm in the process of buying a new car (€45,000)
i intend keeping it for three years.
judging by the poor resale value i got from my last one i'm beginning to think that i may be better off leasing or contract hiring  this new one over the three years 
any thoughts


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Mar 2008)

Please read the Posting Guidelines and find a more appropriate forum to ask your question.

Brendan


----------

